# VINTNERS HARVEST FRUIT BASES



## NorthernWinos (Feb 23, 2007)

We are very thrilled with the taste of the Vintners Harvest Black Currant Fruit Base Wine...Thanks Guys!!!!...you are right...it is one of the best wines we have made....

The Blackberry seems pretty good too, tho I wasn't impressed with the fruit to water [juice] ratio that was in the can....but the wine is coming along nicely.

I added WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate to both these wines...because I just do that to all the fruit wines I make...I have a bad habit of not following recipes....but it seems to work out for the best.

Anyway...I am going to place another order for more Black Currant and might beef it up with some dried Black Currants [or what they called dried Black Currants]

I am thinking about ordering the Vintners Harvest Blueberry Fruit Base as well [Wild Blueberries are not a yearly sure-crop around here...have to drive miles, beat off the mosquitoes, deer flies, wood ticks, fire ants and risk the possibility of getting lost] So...figure a bumper crop in the can is worth the price...





What are your opinions of the Blueberry fruit base...is it watery like the Blackberry????Or more full bodied like the black Currant????


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2007)

Glad you liked the Black Currant NW..Can't help you on the Blueberry as I have not tried it but will be interested to find out the same info you are seeking


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 23, 2007)

Really excited about the Black Currant...but have to tell myself that I have to use up my own juices before spring...still have enough juices in mason jars to make a batch of each....Raspberry, Strawberry, Crabapple, Chokecherry, Grape and Sparkling Apple, then have Chokecherries in the freezer for yet another batch...got to get busy...makin' and drinkin'...ain't life grand????


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2007)

Same here, dont know about the blueberry. Im glad you liked the black currant. Everyone who has tried it has liked it! So I always recommend it!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2007)

I have the Raspberry and the Cherry bulk aging though. The raspberry has a nice flavor as does the Cherry. The Raspberry's fruit was mush though and the Cherry was loaded with pits. Dont know if they left the pits for tannins or if they just didnt depit them to loose money?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 23, 2007)

Interesting...seems they vary with each fruit...have to keep track of which seems to be the best value.

The pits in the Cherry product would for sure add volume and save them some money...is the wine nice???

I tasted my Cherry Wine made from various store bought juices and it seemed really nice...am anxious to rack it again and get another tease-taste of that one....

The Black Currant is for sure another on the 'must-do' for 2007 list....Thanks for the heads-up on that particular product.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes they both have a really nice taste. I want to try the Boysenberry and plum next.


----------



## Fly boy (Feb 24, 2007)

NW, if you make a batch ofitI would be interested in the results. I have thought about it, but might wait until July or August to get the cultivated ones in the field. The VR cherry and VR raspberry in carboys are coming along real well.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2007)

Flyboy, you have both in carboys too! Did you have a ton of pits also?


----------



## Fly boy (Feb 26, 2007)

I really cannot remember. I do remember the stems were still attached to the cherries.


----------



## el wino (Mar 2, 2007)

NW.are those 3-gallon batches or 5-gallon,,,And how many black currant cans did you use for your mix..........


----------



## el wino (Mar 2, 2007)

I also wanna make a black currant 5-gallon batch.......My 6-gallon blueberry batch is coming along nicely........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 2, 2007)

I made a 5 gallon batch...I didn't follow the 5 gallon recipe on the can, it sounded like it would be too much water.

I added two 500 mil of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate...and the usual wine additives, as well as oak to the secondary....It has really turned out to be a nice wine, will be one of our favortes...I will do it again.

I had read that some members were using two cans per 5 or 6 gallon batch...You could add some raisins, dried currants, or some black currant juice as part of the water to beef it up a bit....

Keep us Posted on the method and recipe you choose...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## el wino (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks NW...I will be ordering 2-cans black currant vintners harvest fruit base..and make a 5-gallon batch......will do on the posting.....


----------



## el wino (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh.do you remember your starting S.G...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2007)

el wino said:


> Oh.do you remember your starting S.G...



My recipe...
- 1 can Vintners Harvest Fruit Base
- 2 500mil WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate
- 9# sugar
- 5 Campden tablets
- 4 tsp acid blend
- 3 tsp liquid tannin

Water to 5 gallons [plus a little bottle for topping off]...S.G. 1.090

Next day...
- 2 1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
- 5 tsp Yeast Nutrient
- 3 tsp Yeast Energizer
EC-1118 Yeast

It has great flavor...I am sure yours will have more body....You could probably make 6 gallons with the 2 cans and have a really good wine... The currants have a flavor of their own and had plenty of body in my 5 gallon batch adding the grape concentrate...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 3, 2007)

el wino,
I think I would make 1 can per 5 gallon batch if I do the currant over again, which I will. I used 2 cans in 6 gallons. I don't have the figures here right now for SG, but the currant base didn't add as much as you would expect- certainly not like grape concentrate. The two cans brought it to about 1.060 if I remember right and I added 12 pounds sugar to bring it up to 1.100. I used 
Premiere Cuvee yeast,
2 Cans VH Black Currant Base
7 cans water 
1/4 tsp K-Meta
5 tsp Acid Blend
2 TBS Yeast Nutrient
1 1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
4 Tsp Bentonite
Ended up at .990 SG
Degassed and added 1 Tbsp sorbate
1/4 tsp K-Mata
After three days I added 2 cups more sugar(in a syrup)


I racked it again today and it is very good, just about the right sweetness for just about everyone. To me there is too much Black Currant flavor. I honestly think 1 can base in 5 gallons would be better.


Whatever way you make it, it is sure to be good!


----------



## el wino (Mar 5, 2007)

well O.K.then,,,1 can it is..for 5-gallons...i'll add the grape concentrate.I will be ordering it this week..........


----------



## el wino (Mar 22, 2007)

Well i have ordered the can of Vintners black currant.I will be starting it when I get it in...probably monday.........thanks for the recipes..


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 22, 2007)

This does sound good, Appleman, NW, what would you compare the flavor to? If anything ,I suppose. Now to decide which recipe to follow!One question, when adding sugar, do you invert the sugar first , or are you adding it granulated? Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Mar 23, 2007)

JW the flavor is kind of like....... well almost like..... it's very.......... Aw shoot for lack of better words, it's unique. I suppose it tastes like currants! At any rate it is delightfully sweet/tart.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 23, 2007)

We enjoyed the wine so much we ordered some Black Currant bushes, some Josta Berry bushes [Currant X Gooseberry] and some Gooseberry bushes....and...more bushes....

Wish we would have ordered more Currants. but can start some cuttings or try to pick up more plants during the summer.

A freind says he has access to Red Currants, don't know how those would be, but will give them a try. 

We have some big Currant bushes growing, but looked them up and they were Alpine Currants...guess they are ornamentals and have berries the size of B-B's...darn it!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2007)

I think this fruit is one of the best wine making fruits there is. It has so much flavor and body and bite.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree wade. I am finding too that it makes a good blender. I have a batch of Currant/Muscadine that is proving to be very good also. I blended some with theCampbells Earlyand it made a tremendous difference in it.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 24, 2007)

NW, we are in zone 6. I have some Jostas that are 3 years old and havent seen but 2 berries and they get some wierd leaf disease that the other currants havent gotten, have seen several reports that they are dissapointing also, if mine dont put out berries this year out they go. Noursefarms.com sells a commercial variety of black currants called Titania, as well as other nurseries. So far it has done well. The smell and taste of uncooked black currants is much stronger than the fruit bases. They also have red currant bushes that make a very nice wine also.

Those dried black currant zante grape raisans do add some nice body.

Crackedcork


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 25, 2007)

Cracked Cork said:


> NW, we are in zone 6. I have some Jostas that are 3 years old and havent seen but 2 berries and they get some wierd leaf disease that the other currants havent gotten, have seen several reports that they are dissapointing also, if mine dont put out berries this year out they go. Noursefarms.com sells a commercial variety of black currants called Titania, as well as other nurseries. So far it has done well. The smell and taste of uncooked black currants is much stronger than the fruit bases. They also have red currant bushes that make a very nice wine also.
> 
> Those dried black currant zante grape raisans do add some nice body.
> 
> Crackedcork




Disappointing news about the Josta Berry...being as they are a cross between the Currant and Gooseberry do you think it could be a Gooseberry disease sneaking in there????


Here is a little information booklet, you may have all the information you need, but this might help out with the Gooseberry diseases....


http://learningstore.uwex.edu/pdf/A1960.pdf


It is information on growing Currants, Gooseberries and Elderberries in Wisconsin....It will print into a little booklet using double sided printing.


I am going to read about Gooseberry diseases and plan an attack.


I grow some Juneberries [Service Berries, Saskatoons] so far I haven't eaten a berry off those bushes...




They bloom and set fruit...then the fruit gets like a funky-fungus on them...I hate to spray, but think I will try some fungicide on them this year....Any suggestions????


----------

